# Drew McIntyre & RK-Bro vs. The Bloodline (6-Man Tag Team Match) - WrestleMania Backlash



## Fearless Viper

RK-Bro is breaking up sooner than later.


----------



## Oracle

Outcome seems fairly obvious here but this match is gonna be great.


----------



## itsfiveoh2

I really can't stand the Usos, they're so forced and generic.

Super kick.

Super kick.

Splash.

Rk bro for the win.


----------



## leobeast

Why didn't they just do this at Mania?


----------



## wwetna1

leobeast said:


> Why didn't they just do this at Mania?


Because they only wanted Brock and Roman advertised as those stakes, well really and truly from most reports Brock pitched it because he thought it would make the event bigger (wasn’t wrong)

And I think Boogs was just getting rewarded with a mania moment and match (expected nakamura to lose and maybe turn had he not gotten hurt)


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean just off the last week alone with the promos the Usos & RKBro did on each other, I'm pretty excited to see this. Give them 15-20 and let them work.

I'm guessing the Usos win, and I could see this leading to an Orton vs. Reigns program, which would be nice to see.


----------



## itsfiveoh2

Rk bro needs to win this because Riddle is apart of the future and being half of the inaugural unified tag team champions. Would be great for his resume,the Usos don't need any more accolades with their sketchy records.

Rko Bro goes on to feud with the street profits who are killing it lately. Or they could rush up a pretty deadly team and have a lengthy feud for the titles.


----------



## wwetna1

itsfiveoh2 said:


> Rk bro needs to win this because Riddle is apart of the future and being half of the inaugural unified tag team champions. Would be great for his resume,the Usos don't need any more accolades with their sketchy records.
> 
> Rko Bro goes on to feud with the street profits who are killing it lately. Or they could rush up a pretty deadly team and have a lengthy feud for the titles.


You can’t say their sketchy records when Randy literally went AWOL at one point


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> I mean just off the last week alone with the promos the Usos & RKBro did on each other, I'm pretty excited to see this. Give them 15-20 and let them work.
> 
> I'm guessing the Usos win, and I could see this leading to an Orton vs. Reigns program, which would be nice to see.


USO’s lost to them at Survivor Series, in the triple threat with New Day on SD, in the solo matches … it makes sense that they overcome them like they did New Day lights on bright at the PPV with roman watching. It’s similar to Roman finally overcoming Brock


----------



## Clique

Match update.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Will this be winner takes all or is it just an exhibition match?


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, if it's just a regular six-man tag with no titles on the line, obviously Drew is gonna pin one of the Usos, and that'll be the first time that Roman will have lost via pinfall on TV, in any formation, since December of 2019 (to King Corbin, with lots of interference). He himself is unlikely to be pinned, of course, until he drops the WWE title.


----------



## keithf40

wwetna1 said:


> You can’t say their sketchy records when Randy literally went AWOL at one point


True but that's only once and he was really young. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prescott1189

I think we need know where this is leading to for the Hell In A Cell PPV next month so I do expect a crazy finish leading to that and that's

RKBro vs. Usos (HIAC Match for the Raw & Smackdown Tag Team Championships)

Roman Reigns vs. Drew McIntyre (HIAC Match for the Undisputed WWE Universal Championship)

I feel like those two matches need to go down cause there's history that needs to be settled inside the Cell 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## LPPrince

This just sounds like a match fit for Raw or Smackdown rather than a PPV. I think this is dumb. You advertise a title unification match of all things, then back out near the end; what about people who paid for tickets cause they were excited to see that? Card subject to change my ass


----------



## haribo

LPPrince said:


> This just sounds like a match fit for Raw or Smackdown rather than a PPV. I think this is dumb. You advertise a title unification match of all things, then back out near the end; what about people who paid for tickets cause they were excited to see that? Card subject to change my ass


Yeah it's like a go-home match before RKBro/Usos & Drew/Roman on the PPV.


----------



## LPPrince

Exactly, this is just dumb


----------



## Cooper09

If this doesn't end with Drew pinning Reigns then what the utter fuck was it for?


----------



## Kishido

This is the most stupid storyline ever...

Reigns wants the Usos to unify the tag titles... And suddenly Heyman comes in and says nope make it a non title match and 3 way?

Dumb as fuck 

And we all know what will happen. They will hype Drew just to let him job the next PPV 

Awesome story telling. Hire m WWE


----------



## itsfiveoh2

wwetna1 said:


> You can’t say their sketchy records when Randy literally went AWOL at one point


They literally put innocent lives on the line with their DUI's and aggravated assault charges.

Randy took a break,he didn't go to jail.

Apples ND oranges guy.


----------



## wwetna1

itsfiveoh2 said:


> They literally put innocent lives on the line with their DUI's and aggravated assault charges.
> 
> Randy took a break,he didn't go to jail.
> 
> Apples ND oranges guy.


Randy literally abandoned the guys he swore to stand beside and protect … that’s still one of the most cowardly and terrible things a guy can do in the armed forces.


----------



## Bland

Not a bad matches but I don't understand why the unification of tag titles suddenly disappears. If Bloodline now want this match, it should be made Winner Takes All with either Usos winning raw tag titles and Reigns retaining or RKO winning Smackdown tah titles and Drew winning Undisputed WWE Universal title.

I can't see why prolonging Usos vs RkBro unification unless they no longer want it as HITC doesn't need both them as well as Reigns vs McIntrye.

I quite liked the idea of tag title match semi main eventing with Charlotte vs Ronda "I quit."


----------



## OwenSES

wwetna1 said:


> Randy literally abandoned the guys he swore to stand beside and protect … that’s still one of the most cowardly and terrible things a guy can do in the armed forces.


That stuff what happened when Randy was 18/19 year old kid. What's the Usos excuse?


----------



## wwetna1

OwenSES said:


> That stuff what happened when Randy was 18/19 year old kid. What's the Usos excuse?


There is literally no excuse for going awol ever, don’t care the age, you know what you signed up for when you committed yourself to the service


----------



## OwenSES

wwetna1 said:


> There is literally no excuse for going awol ever, don’t care the age, you know what you signed up for when you committed yourself to the service


Look a young kid gets indoctrinated to join the army then realizes he made a mistake. He made a good choice rather than throw his life away.


----------



## Ponponpon

wwetna1 said:


> There is literally no excuse for going awol ever, don’t care the age, you know what you signed up for when you committed yourself to the service


Maybe he realized he prefers fake fighting more.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Until they get a tag team division without Usos and New Day and they start pushing a legit entertaining tag teams (such as RKBro), the tag division will just always be irrelevant. 💀


----------

